

Friends aren't really friends in social networking - jmorin007
http://sethgodin.typepad.com/seths_blog/2008/02/that-guy-who-sa.html

======
aston
Some of my very best friends never signed my high school yearbook--it's filled
with signatures of people I guessed I'd never see again after graduation.

You don't really need records (digital or otherwise) to know who your real
friends are.

------
sudeepjuvekar
More acquaintances than friends... A point well established in Malcolm
Gladwell classic "The Tipping Point"... Here's an interesting read on tipping
point in social networks.
<http://www.stanford.edu/class/symbsys205/tipping_point.html>

------
derefr
Am I the only one with a Facebook account that has a total of fifteen people
on it, all of which I speak to every day?

